# best atv spreader



## gadeerwoman (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm getting tired of using a pull behind spreader with my atv and I'm looking to get a motorized one to mount on the atv rack. Managed to snap the back upright bar right off the honda rancher using Doc Todd's bumper buddy last fall so I know I'll have to get a welded L bracket to help hold one tight. What do you have and what do you like, dislike? Looking at the bumper buddy, cabela model and moultrie (although I've gotten leery of anything with a moultrie name). Suggestions, tips?? My tow models work okay except on rough ground they don't get even coverage. Worth it to get an motor driven one?


----------



## TJay (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know about a motorized one, but I just purchased a pull behind from Tractor Supply for $150.  Actually I got a rain check on it.  What brand was your pull behind and why don't you like it?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 22, 2006)

last one I bought from tractor supply last fall...agri-fab. It lasted 1 seeding before it bent the axle and it was never loaded with more than 50 lbs at a time. I have 2 other larger ones I got from Lowes that still work ok, just don't spread evenly over rough ground and hard to pull in freshly plowed soil if it's been tilled deeply. Got 1 other that I got from Wal-Mart that had the guide plate bent when I bought it. Might be able to fix that one up if I ever get around to bolting a piece on it. Wore several of the small green ones from Lowes out .... first one lasted several years before I broke the axle in half but it had spread tons of seed, lime and fertilizer; 2nd little green one lasted less than 2 months before I had the axle bend. Rough ground can be hard on tow behinds.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Mar 22, 2006)

*spreader/feeder*

I bought the Remington brand one for my Yamaha 400 this past winter.  It holds 50 lbs. and has a motor that has an on/off toggle switch for it.  It plugs into the 12 volt adaptor on the four wheeler.  I shopped around and had it delivered to my door for $125.00.  I went thru a place in Mississippi for that price.  Sportsmansguide has them for around 120 before shipping.  It has a slide arm to control the amount of seed.  I like mine a lot.  My only issue is the mounting of it.  I wanted it more  level instead of angled up but to do so I have to weld a bracket or strap it down tight.  The angle is not too bad...it is only raised about 2 inched from being parallel to the ground.  Hope this helps!


----------



## GAGE (Mar 22, 2006)

I am really not a moultrie fan either but the one my FNL has on his polaris is a year old and still kicking!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm just rough on spreaders and I'll be the first to admit it. But I buy one to put it to work, not fertilize a lawn twice a year. May just stick to the tow behinds I have now and get me a new cuddeback camera instead.


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 23, 2006)

This is good info Ive went through two agrifab's and one earthway.


----------



## NUTT (Mar 23, 2006)

I bought a 100lbs capacity Moultrie and it has been some of the best money I have spent. I have paid hundreds over the years for pull behinds and if you plant seriously every year they dont last.nutt


----------



## cfbutler31 (Mar 27, 2006)

i have used both, the rack mounted motorized models work very well, i used to use one like the cabela's model, now i am using a bumber buddy, i like them, easy to take on and off, very reliable, they go where the atv goes, same angle and all, very good coverage, seed, fertilizer, lime, does it all


----------



## rip18 (Mar 27, 2006)

Of all the ATV spreaders I have seen & used, I like the pull-behind stainless steel Adams Estate Spreader the best.  More details can be found here:  http://www.adamsestatespreader.com/ - click on the link in the center for more info & then click on the ends of the arrows to advance the slide show....

We have used it on VERY rough ground & have pulled it over & through everything.  We've managed to shear the pin holding the gear drive to the axle once and are in the process of wearing out the plastic/neoprene chain tensioner because we are pulling it much faster & further than it is designed to go.  I think the capacity is ~450 pounds of seed or ~750 pounds of fertilizer.  It is designed for big yards with normal spreading speeds of 3 to 5 miles an hour (which works in food plots), but there is no way to disengage the drive train (short of taking the chain off between food plots), so the 30 mph transport to the next plot puts strain on the system in excess of what the engineer had planned.  Even with that, it has outperformed every other ATV spreader I have ever used because of its capacity, quality materials, & quality manufacturing.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 27, 2006)

Rip, what is the approx price on that spreader? Also, is there a Georgia-based dealer, or do you have to pay shipping and handling?


----------



## rip18 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hogtown -

I was afraid somebody was going to ask the price...  I believe it was around $1100 to $1300 including freight.  Our justification was that it either: 1) freed up a tractor or 2) freed up a second person carrying seed around in a truck.


----------



## Derek (Mar 28, 2006)

Monroe Tufline has a pretty heavy duty pull behind spreader that works good.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Mar 28, 2006)

I, too, am leary of Moultrie products, but their spreader is a GREAT one!  I've had one since 1997 and it works flawlessly.  Plants all seeds from clover to chufa with ease.

All you need to do is give the spinner plate a shot of WD40 after you use it and it will do a good job next time out.

One thing I don't like though is that their newer models feature a black plastic seed hopper instead of the clear plastic like mine.  Makes it really hard to see how much seed you've got left.


----------



## camotoy (Mar 28, 2006)

you guys and moultrie ,,ha !!!!  i got a $99 moultrie atv spreader and it works great ,,mount it to the front or back ,,yes sandra it works wayt better than those you had and my hand spreader!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 28, 2006)

Kerry, I don't think it would any better than the ones we had. Ours were brands named  'GABuckeye', 'BIL', 'Sam', 'David306'!! You still got that pix of our 'mule' pulling the plow? You need to post it again!


----------



## huntininmilan (Apr 14, 2006)

Sandra...if you haven't got your spreader yet, I've been using an ON TIME bumper buddy w/electric motor and i've been pretty rough on it and i've had 100 lbs of fertilizer  in it at a time and it's still going after 3 years. All i do is wash it after each use and shoot it with a shot of wd40 .


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I'm still holding off on getting one. Hope to find one on sale somewhere before fall.


----------

